# Big Golden FT News!



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

My friend Medie Robinson won the Amateur stake at the South-West Ontario RTC field trial on the weekend with her Rugby daughter _Topbrass Smooth as Silk MH ***._ She was by all accounts as close to perfect as could be.

Blue looks so nice on redheads!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Wow, what an exciting post! I love to hear of goldens accomplishing so much, and it's no surprise to hear that such a talented team prevailed. Congratulations!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

huge congratulations to them! I, too, love hearing of goldens winning


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Awesome Job, please pass on my congratulations!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Way to go!


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

Field trials are tough, aren't they? A cut above the hunt tests. Labs usually win at field trials, am I correct? At least that is the impression I get in Florida.

That's great news and here's another round of congratulations to the owner and breeder!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Wow - please pass on my congratulations


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

rappwizard said:


> Field trials are tough, aren't they? A cut above the hunt tests. Labs usually win at field trials, am I correct? At least that is the impression I get in Florida.
> 
> That's great news and here's another round of congratulations to the owner and breeder!


Silk was the only Golden entered in the Amateur last weekend, and the only dog to do the water test clean. She showed those Labbies up! Medie had got a placement on her in an Open stake fall before last, so the points from that also count towards her AFTCH title--she's up to 8 points now(10 points needed for the Cdn Am title). Silk also has other Open points she got with a pro. If she could get an Open win with Medie at the wheel she'd get both titles at once!

Field trials are another world compared to hunt tests!!! It is a competitive venue, so unlike hunt tests, where the test is set up to see if the dogs can meet a standard, in a field trial the tests are set up to challenge the dogs and find out which is the best on the weekend. It is dominated by Labs, and even most of the dogs run by their owners or another amateur in the Amateur stake have been professionally trained. There are amateurs who train their own dogs and compete successfully, but they are generally people who have been in the game for so long that they have as much knowledge as many pro trainers--these would be people like Dennis Voigt who has won National stakes.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Very exciting, please pass along my congratulations!!!


----------

